# first secret reaper group



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Heads up guys!! the dead line for shipping is fast approaching- if you are having issues, please contact me, other wise, let me know when you shipped, also for those I forgot to tell, make sure you get a shipping number to keep tabs on it! Please, lets not have a repeat of last year and have a few folks left out, remember,. if for some reason you can't send any thing, then if you receive anything you must send it on to your victim!!*


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Too right *bethene* - I barely squeaked mine in under the deadline.

Would you mind if we also used this as a 'thank your reaper' thread as well? I'd like to thank the lovely **Junit* for the amazing assortment of goodies!! Having fun figuring out where all this stuff is going :] 

And thanks again to *bethene* for getting this together!

Edited to add: **digbugsgirl * was my reapee and is also lovely and deserves a giant thank you to her for pointing out my doofus error.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you're welcome, 'ween!! I have enjoyed it! 
I am bumping this in case some didn't see it!!
Deadline is today!! Please don't make me hunt you down, LOL JK!(maybe)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Giving this a bump...

and a big *THANK YOU* to my secret reaper, *Herman Secret*! 

I got all of this (and a "Starbones Coffin" paper holder that I took up to work, so it's not in the pic) 









(the black blob in the top right is my cat who decided to stop for a bath in the middle of the picture  )

OMG! A shiatsu grave grabber with really easy to follow assembly instructions (naming him Herman, of course), a beautiful spellbook, some cute skelly glasses (that I've never seen around these parts) a nifty skull necklace and of course a Frankie mask! I received the package after a particularly bad day at work - this seriously made my whole week!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Frankies Girl I love what you got!!! Very cool!!! A grave grabber!!! You lucky girl and all the other items look very nice. So happy for you, hope more people post their pics I am dying to see what everyone got*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Since Frankie's Girl posted pictures of her gift, I'm gonna too!!


Thank you to Spookilicious mama!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh my, I drooling here. These are such great gifts!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I got my gift a while back and have been impatiently waiting to be able to post about it! Thanks to The Gothic Princess! She found some great stuff for my Cabinet of Curiosities!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tish said:


> Since Frankie's Girl posted pictures of her gift, I'm gonna too!!
> 
> 
> Thank you to Spookilicious mama!!!!


*Hey Tish. did you get to see the candles in action yet, the battery operated ones you have in the back??? I love those things, at night they are very cool looking especially in the different color mode. *


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great ifts, everybody!!

Tish, even if you hadn't told us, I would have known who your reaper was....

Everything is sparkly!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I received mine today! I will post pictures in the morning. I have company right now & they might think I'm insane if I start arranging a box of Halloween items and taking pictures of it =)


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's my great reaper gift from liuoliveira. I love my peices very much!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is mine from the awesome JohnnyAppleseed. 










Some great PVC candles (that put the ones I made to shame), skeleton hands & skulls, 2 packs of creepy cloth, some tombstones, a skeleton & some great garland. I have some great craft ideas in mind for the hands!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

every one has gotten awesome gifts so far, I was gonna post them after every one got theirs with a thread just for the pics, but we can make this the reveal thread.
BTW, I have 11 people who have not contacted me, please let me know what is going one with you!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Great ifts, everybody!!
> 
> Tish, even if you hadn't told us, I would have known who your reaper was....
> 
> Everything is sparkly!!!!!


*That obvious huh??*

*I love everyones gifts so far. Keep posting pics. Cant wait to see what I got*


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is mine from Kim... I love it...Thanks my Reaper.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

So cool guys! I don't know what's cooler, collecting things for my reapee, or seeing what everyone else got!  
Hey if we all joined forces I think all of the gifts could comprise a pretty cool haunt!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gifts you guys. i haven't gotten my gift yet. notice at the post office says a package is there. can't wait to get it and post it when everyone has gotten theirs. this is so exciting.
Bethie, thanks so much for doing this, you are a good ghoul in my book.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm waiting for mine too...the suspense has been KILLING ME! lol love seeing what everyone got...can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Such nice gifts everyone!! Wow I've missed this place. 

Ugh...I'm so envious...I missed out on the secret reaper again this year!!! We moved across the country and just now got settled in our new home with internet access. I have been DYING to hit the forums. It's gonna be a sad year this year as all of our friends and family back home are whining that they will miss out on our annual Halloween party. I can't wait to start decorating anyway... Not knowing a soul around won't stop me.

Keep the pics coming everyone! It's fabulous to live vicariously!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am loving the pictures so far. I haven't gotten mine yet, being patient. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

JUST got mine!  sooooo happy! I work nights so this is like my 2am. I promise to post pictures as soon as I am awake. Haha. 
Now only if I knew who my reaper's avatar is. I know his real name, but I can't figure out who he is on the forum, hmmm....


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Received my reaper gift a couple of weeks back and have been patiently waiting to show off my gift and thank my reaper

SO....

A big thank you to Lurkerz for Eggbert !!

Here he is 



















I now have to make a tombstone for him. I will be keeping his given name and adding a last name ... Eggbert Lurkerz 

btw ... he has light up eyes and came with his own little spotlight !!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

*I Just Got Reaped!!!!!!!*

My Secret Reaper gift just arrived about an hour ago! Wow! Truly great gifts. Bethene made several of the items to go along with my tribal theme and they are just perfect!!!!! Thank you so much. I love everything: Hanging scary pumpkin ghoul; giant spider web; giant spider to go on said web; fuzzy tarantulas; two awesome shrunken heads already mounted on dowels; tiki totem with added lights and mounted on foam and pvc tube for the rebar! I'm doing the happy dance!!!!!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but everyones gifts are great. I was a little late in sending mine out , so someone will be getting a surprise on Thursday or Friday!!!! Man did they look at me like I was strange when I went to the UPS store to package it up!!!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

sent mine out earlier today....

Should be getting it around wednesday....didnt relise how much it costs to post parcels, especially when its mailing around the uk not overseas....

still awaiting for a package...But theres no rush....

Ruggerz


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hermans Secret very nice ummmmm gorey looking dead guy thingy

Cinders awesome gifts from Bethene. She sure is one talented lady I love the pumpkin guy.

so far everyone has gotten such great stuff. Still waiting for mine but thats just making it all the more fun Keep posting Im really enjoying looking at everyones loot*


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not sure who to thank for these I did not get a forum name. Alas my Reaper Reamains a secret hehe. They are going to make great fennials on my fence so Thanks Secret reaper


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, the gifts are incredible. Lurkers, that is an art piece. Bethene, love the tiki mask thing-a-ma-jingy.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, since everyone is posting their pics, here are my gifts from my secret reaper Uncletor.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so looks like some cool gifts, except, i can't make out the green thing. is it supposed to be a decapitated witches head?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> so looks like some cool gifts, except, i can't make out the green thing. is it supposed to be a decapitated witches head?


Yes, I believe that is what it is.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

every one has such great gifts!! I need to post a pic of what I received, Terra made made me a tombstone! 
Also, lots of folks shipped a day late, which was ok cuz they let me know, so some things are still in transit, also, there are7 people who I need to PM, they haven't contacted me about any thing, sorry to those receipients , will get with them later today , after work and give a big ole poke! I hope we don't have problems. Some of the names haven been here for years, os I am sure they got busy with life.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got mine yesterday. I LOVE IT! thanks reaper. i'm going to try and post a picture later, i'll expose who my reaper was then.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

malibuman, i like the vintage look. and hallorenescene, do not fret, i do not believe that shrunken head belongs to any relation of yours.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

eggbert is one creepy dude...i love it!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

bethene, wow! i love the gifts you sent. especially the totem pole!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

halloween junkie said:


> I was a little late in sending mine out , so someone will be getting a surprise on Thursday or Friday!!!! Man did they look at me like I was strange when I went to the UPS store to package it up!!!


ME TOO!
The guy at the post office had that "church lady" look with the raised eyebrow! My reapee should get the package Thursday, hope it is a hit! I had a couple of crows that were supposed to be surprises packed in there and when I got back from the post office there they were! Must have pulled a Houdini to get out of there!
Honest! 
I'm pretty aggravated about that!

ANYHOO!
Got a fantastically exquisite handmade doll from Hallorenescene!
She is beautiful!
I will attempt to post a pic of her but am very bad at that. I'll see what I can do.
THANK YOU again Rene!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*reaper gifts*



shadowless said:


> malibuman, i like the vintage look. and hallorenescene, do not fret, i do not believe that shrunken head belongs to any relation of yours.


yes, i called all my sisters and they all answered and after a fretful wait the main cause of my stress showed up, my daughter, so they're all intact. shadow, you are to funny, i love it. oohhh, my daughter might not appreciate me insinuating she is a witch, that's even funnier. and she barely tolerates halloween. hahaha although i have seen her that color a few times. hahaha. you must have really liked that head too. wish i could get a better gander at it. from what i could see it look very impressive


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

malibuman said:


> Well, since everyone is posting their pics, here are my gifts from my secret reaper Uncletor.


Your gifty is awesome, malibuman! I love the vintage stuff!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Actually, ALL the gifts have been amazing!


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

*Yay!*

Here's my secret reaper gifts from Halloweeeiner (Including the already half-eaten bag of candy corn! It took me about .23 seconds to rip that sucker open and start shoveling it in. Mmmm. Thanks so much!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gift clockwerk, that orange dish would be right up my ally. i'm always grabbing stuff like that. i don't just use it for icetrays, i use mine for making chocolates and wrapping them in colored foils. yes, everything is very nice.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

clockwerk said:


> Here's my secret reaper gifts from Halloweeeiner (Including the already half-eaten bag of candy corn! It took me about .23 seconds to rip that sucker open and start shoveling it in. Mmmm. Thanks so much!



your welcome clockwerk! glad you liked everything!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow!!! Everyones stuff looks great. Hmmmmm I wonder who my reaper is??? I guessed hallo and I see ishwitch had her so it cant be her ......hmmmm lets see , well It could still be maybe Happyscientist...or maybe halloweenprincess....or maybe ishwitch since she just sent hers out today.....oh well I guess Ill find out sooner or later....will be fun to see if I actually guessed who it was*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wish it was me, I have some sparkly purple ribbon that you would love!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been sick lately so I sent mine out today. Should arrive Thursday or Friday. There has been some really wonderful gifts so far.

Oh, on a side note. I went to wally world today and in the candy section they had these best costume awards that looked really good...gave me some great ideas.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*reaper gifts*



voodoo willy said:


> I've been sick lately so I sent mine out today. Should arrive Thursday or Friday. There has been some really wonderful gifts so far.
> 
> Oh, on a side note. I went to wally world today and in the candy section they had these best costume awards that looked really good...gave me some great ideas.


i saw those awards, and even my non halloween daughter liked those. i picked up a coffin box of chocolate pretzels and a couple of flasks with candy. now i see they have some cool test tubes out, i want them.

spooky mama, sorry it wasn't me. i would have made you the witch doll and put it in purple sparkly clothes. i think you would have liked her.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice gifts reapees and reapers! I love seeing pictures of what everyone received and sent!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow is all I can say, my Reaper gift arrived and I have to know who it is as the card was signed from my secret reaper! I'll post some pics later today after work, but my repear did a fantastic job and the Poison CD "Graveyard Wind" was a great addition and I'm so glad that I didn't buy it earlier this year made it that much more special to have received it along with the other gifts!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> Wish it was me, I have some sparkly purple ribbon that you would love!


*Sparkly purple ribbon???? Uggggh way to rub it in Ishwitch*


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

now im sad i missed out..oh well maybe next year...


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I got home from the store this morning and a package was waiting for me!! I knew it was from my reaper. OH MY GOD! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!
I got a really large mask, which now I'm franticly trying to come up with a body for it to put out this year , a glow in the dark skull, a skull that is stained and looks old, Mr. potato head parts for a pumpkin to make a witch,( my daughter has already made it hers!) a diabolical doorknob pumpkin, a fake body parts pizza, a pole mount light hanger, and 2 really cute mini put together statues of Frankenstain and the bride. Thank you Brent & Kelly. I really love it!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

OMG! I was sooooo excited I forgot to thank Kelly & Brent for the card they sent also. Thank you for including my husband, daughter and dogs names on the card. That was a really nice personal touch. Thanks again!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow junkie, that is a nice present, and boy will that mask make a great prop. way to be reaped


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Wow!!! Everyones stuff looks great. Hmmmmm I wonder who my reaper is??? I guessed hallo and I see ishwitch had her so it cant be her ......hmmmm lets see , well It could still be maybe Happyscientist...or maybe halloweenprincess....or maybe ishwitch since she just sent hers out today.....oh well I guess Ill find out sooner or later....will be fun to see if I actually guessed who it was*


Sorry "Mama", Happyscientist had me and she reaped me really really good...I love everything!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moochex, are you going to be able to show us a picture? well mama, that brings you down to the princess. or will it be?


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*Your reaper*



HappyScientist said:


> JUST got mine!  sooooo happy! I work nights so this is like my 2am. I promise to post pictures as soon as I am awake. Haha.
> Now only if I knew who my reaper's avatar is. I know his real name, but I can't figure out who he is on the forum, hmmm....


I am your reaper, sorry for not adding my forum name. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a pic of the head that I sent to mailuman..or it's brother...I've been making these shrunken heads for a while now and they never fail to fascinate...









and here's the SECRET REAPER that came this morning!! Mistress of the Abyss, this was amazing...we were looking for another poster to add to the other two I have...(I have a Mexican Boris Karloff in ISLAND OF LOST SOULS and WHITE HUNTRESS, an old AIP classic...) your gift was perfect..and already KNOW what I'm gonna do with Heckle and Jeckle...the two heads... thanks again..


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> moochex, are you going to be able to show us a picture? well mama, that brings you down to the princess. or will it be?


Here are the pics... I love this stuff so much!!!!

I host a Halloween party each year and this year's theme is Voodoo on the Bayou...

1. A real alligator head (preserved). I actually screamed when I opened the package (oh, I didn't mention, she wrapped each gift like a little present...it was awesome!). This thing is creepy...and sooooo cool! My dog, Eleanor Rigby (seen below), was going crazy sniffing the box as I was taking things out...once I opened the alligator head, she started whining...I think it must smell good to her... :0)

2. A southern-style seafood cookbook.

3. Real Spanish moss grown from her backyard...she even described how she 'nuked it in the microwave to kill any living things...LOL

4. Photos of graves and trees and even a fountain (with black cat!) from all over the south in really cool rustic frames.

5. Skull garland and skeleton garland.

6. A really lovely hand-written note on stationary she created...and she even decorated the box it arrived in with a Grim Reaper...I'm sure the delivery man was wondering what the heck he had...LOL!

I am so over-the-moon about all of this cool stuff...Thank you so much, Happy Scientist! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> moochex, are you going to be able to show us a picture? well mama, that brings you down to the princess. or will it be?


*Ok Ok I give up Ill just have to wait til it arrives*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*reaper gift*










my gift was from RIKKI. i LOVE it! my theme this year is witches. she even took the time to paint the box black, add spiderweb, skeleton, pumpkin, and word adornments. it had the grim reaper label i had been reaped. once we got into the box, she had each present individually wrapped in either black or spiders on white tissue paper. my daughter was with me and it was fun opening each gift. 
two custom made pictures i can't wait to frame
three handcrafted bottles perfect for an apothacary
with accessories including eyeballs, 5 labels, crystal divinity pendulum, 3 skullhead bottle stoppers, grow me's hand, heart, eyeball, and brain
one star hair pin
and a very nice card


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


>



nice haul!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


>


Wow awesome....

wonder how much the sofa cost to ship....


Ruggerz


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

What a great idea, I definitely want in on the next group, way more fun than X-Mas!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

uncletor, thanks for posting a better pic, i love it. that is one creepy shrunken head. i think it could belong to a witch
mooch, nice score, is yours from ishwitch? love the croc head. is that also part of the gift above the skellies? if so, what is it?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> my gift was from RIKKI. i LOVE it! my theme this year is witches. she even took the time to paint the box black, add spiderweb, skeleton, pumpkin, and word adornments. it had the grim reaper label i had been reaped. once we got into the box, she had each present individually wrapped in either black or spiders on white tissue paper. my daughter was with me and it was fun opening each gift.
> two custom made pictures i can't wait to frame
> three handcrafted bottles perfect for an apothacary
> with accessories including eyeballs, 5 labels, crystal divinity pendulum, 3 skullhead bottle stoppers, grow me's hand, heart, eyeball, and brain
> ...


 I'm so glad you like it! It took me forever to decide what I was going to send you but I knew what your theme was for this year and wanted to follow it. 

I brushed red and black paint on the sides of the jar with the eyeballs and then swished some around in the bottom to give it a dried blood look. On the shorter canister I squirted black, brown, and red paint inside and then dribbled a black wash around the rim and let it run down so it looks really grungy. I took an empty wine bottle and put water, Elmer's glue, and cinnamon inside it and rolled it around until the cinnamon pretty well coated everything - then I couldn't resist opening the skull bottle toppers to put one on it! I used JohnnyL's labels (they are fantastic!) as templates and just made a few changes to the logos and put new names on them. The witch pictures are things that I sell in my Etsy store (as well as the pendulum) and all the business cards/promo flyers are for my teammates from Etsy's Dark Side Street Team.


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Thank You! Reaper Gift*

I was getting ready to go to my fun job, I heard a truck out front. I ran out side and sure enough, UPS was here with my reaper gift. I was like a little kid. I recieved my gift in a very heavy suitcase. I started opening it, and could not figure out what the smell was. It was very strong... Then Wow! I opened it It was garlic, holy water, a mirror, hammer, stakes, cross, ect. Oh so nice! a vampire removal kit. I will have to find a special spot in my vampire room, or maybe before the room. Thank You! Secret Reaper! Very nice. I love home made. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is so fun looking at everyone's gifts! They are fantastic. Can't wait to get mine. I'm probably gonna hug the UPS man.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so spooky mama, terra, shadowless, booberrie, scattered screams, 13 ghosts, and ruggerz still don't have their gifts. who else is still out there. didn't i see where mr. halloween had joined as well? still more to look forward to guys

cross off scattered screams, and booberrie, they now has received thiers


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm still patiently waiting....


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*me too*



BooBerrie said:


> I'm still patiently waiting....


same here, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> moochex, are you going to be able to show us a picture? well mama, that brings you down to the princess. or will it be?


You'll just have to wait & see =) I must say, I definitly don't mind being called "the princess", haha. 

Loving seeing everyone's amazing gifts.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm still waiting too. I thought I was being patient till the fex ex guy dropped off a package that wasn't a reaper gift and I realized that I'm officially anxiously awaiting my gift!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, picture of the gifts from my reaper who I still don't know who she (maybe a "he" but I don't think so). Box was decorated with decals and stickers and everything was wrapped in colored tissue (purple I'm told as I'm shade blind) and sealed with another Halloween sticker. So what we have below is a nice set of jars topped with ravens and one says Happy Haunting the other Happy Halloween, a ghost voltive holder, numerous glow in the dark trinkets, a book of old fashioned Halloween post cards from the early 1900's and my surprise copy of the Poison CD of Graveyard Wind! So now I just need to know who my reaper was to make it complete....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

aahhh, another one reaps the gifts. those raven jars are pretty cool. and i love old postcards. pretty nice gift there.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Still waiting, i suppose it doesnt help with the fact that there is a postal strike on and that over 9 million items have not been delivered.....

and also hope my victim gets theirs today....

Ruggerz


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Scattered Screams said:


> I am your reaper, sorry for not adding my forum name. Hope you enjoy it


Scattered Screams, you are the best! And waaay too generous. 
I made out like a bandit this secret reaper. I'm finally getting around to posting pictures. 








First thing I uncovered were the small Lemax pieces. One is a set of tombstones, and the other is piles of skulls. Soo cool! I knew immediately that they would be going in my tarantula's aquarium. Yay!
Next I uncovered several of the bottles. I think my favorite is the green oval one. Or the square brown one. Oh heck, I love them all!
Then I uncovered the PVC candle. I adore it! I've always loved this project, but never had the time or patience to do it. It looks fantastic in black, by the way!
Last, but not least, I uncovered the Spooky Town "Funeral Photo" display. I was so happy that I may or may not have hugged the box.  I was so disappointed when my Michaels coupon didn't work about a month ago that I swore I would never go into Michaels again. If It wasn't for Scattered Screams I wouldn't have even seen this little gem. So wonderful! 
Thank you so much again. I can't help but grin every time I walk by any of these great items!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, and Moochee, I'm glad you enjoyed your gift! You should have seen me, staring at the spanish moss, praying it didn't burst into flames! Haha! 
Here's to hoping your dog doesn't think the alligator head is its new chew toy!


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Ok, picture of the gifts from my reaper who I still don't know who she (maybe a "he" but I don't think so). Box was decorated with decals and stickers and everything was wrapped in colored tissue (purple I'm told as I'm shade blind) and sealed with another Halloween sticker. So what we have below is a nice set of jars topped with ravens and one says Happy Haunting the other Happy Halloween, a ghost voltive holder, numerous glow in the dark trinkets, a book of old fashioned Halloween post cards from the early 1900's and my surprise copy of the Poison CD of Graveyard Wind! So now I just need to know who my reaper was to make it complete....


Haha, wait, was it the purple tissue paper, the stickers or my penmanship that made you think I was a SHE?! Hey I just happen to _like_ stickers!  So yeah, I figured I would quit torturing you and let you know I was your reaper. It was pretty slim pickins around these parts when I went to do my reaper shopping. Of course, everything is out _now_. Glad you didn't have the CD! I think it's a good one.





*stumbles off to his identity crisis therapy session...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

clockwerk said:


> Haha, wait, was it the purple tissue paper, the stickers or my penmanship that made you think I was a SHE?! Hey I just happen to _like_ stickers!  So yeah, I figured I would quit torturing you and let you know I was your reaper. It was pretty slim pickins around these parts when I went to do my reaper shopping. Of course, everything is out _now_. Glad you didn't have the CD! I think it's a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only did you fool me with the wrapping, stickers and penmanship, you fooled my wife, 17 and 16 year old daughters, and a couple of friends that stopped by! lol Still remember that my daughters agreed, theres no way a guy writes like that dad! Can't wait for them to tell 'em! Thanks clockwerk, my wife already took custody of the jars and voltive (for our mantle apocarphy). The cd, man I was so close to buying it and was stunned when I opened the package to see it, like you were reading my mind!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow happy scientist, you did make out like a bandit. where ever did your reaper find those jars? and a well done job on the candle.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Not only did you fool me with the wrapping, stickers and penmanship, you fooled my wife, 17 and 16 year old daughters, and a couple of friends that stopped by! lol Still remember that my daughters agreed, theres no way a guy writes like that dad! Can't wait for them to tell 'em! Thanks clockwerk, my wife already took custody of the jars and voltive (for our mantle apocarphy). The cd, man I was so close to buying it and was stunned when I opened the package to see it, like you were reading my mind!


Haha, too funny! I actually took it as a compliment  I'm glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I will try to post a picture of my gift that I received. It was great!!!

I too made out like a bandit!

Malibuman...your gift is my favorite so far. I love that vintage-looking Halloween stuff. It's amazing.

I hope the person to whom I sent my gift responds. I actually did mail it on time and I even sent it via Priority Mail, so it should be there by now. But they don't post much so I guess we might not hear from them.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

here are pictures of my gift, thanks to my secret reaper, runswithvampires!

loved everything, thanks again!!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone know the screen name for ----------, They where my secret Reaper and didn't include the Halloween name. I really want to be able to thank them by sending a message!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene should know who your reaper was. just ask her

halloweiner, nice haul. isn't it amazing what a large variety there is. i mean, it's not like everyone got similar stuff.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

halloween junkie said:


> Does anyone know the screen name for ---------, They where my secret Reaper and didn't include the Halloween name. I really want to be able to thank them by sending a message!


PM Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

halloween junkie, I pm'd you the identity! 
Wow, everyone's gifts are great, I do so enjoy coming on and looking. I still need to get mine on!


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*Yes*

ok today I was on the phone again trying to deal with being told no on opening my haunt this year so that just put me in a real bad mood, when I hear this horn outside its the UPS man with this great big box walking up to my house. I got it inside took a steak knive to open it. And Inside I see this bone sticking out of the styro peanuts with an orange envelope I open the card to see if there's money in it like a little kid (no money) LOL. So I pulled out the bone and this is what I saw WOW. 

Thanks to Halloween Junkie my day just got better








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 

Again Thank You Halloween Junkie


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Too awesome Scattered Screams! HJunkie, you did great! Such an amazing group here.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice scattered screams!


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Reaper Gift Recieved*

I was getting ready to go to my fun job, I heard a truck out front. I ran out side and sure enough, UPS was here with my reaper gift. I was like a little kid. I recieved my gift in a very heavy suitcase. I started opening it, and could not figure out what the smell was. It was very strong... Then Wow! I opened it It was garlic, holy water, a mirror, hammer, stakes, cross, ect. Oh so nice! a vampire removal kit. I will have to find a special spot in my vampire room, or maybe before the room. Thank You! Secret Reaper! Very nice. I love home made. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow some really good gifts here, love the vampire removal kit, and the skeleton chandaller. WOW!

Scattered Screams - what do you mean you can't have a haunt this year??


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Agreed, the chandelier & vampire removal kit are both awesome!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I just tracked the gift I sent out and it shows it has been delivered. That got me almost as excited as when I received my own gift!! I hope my reapee posts soon and I hope everything made it intact.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Got reaped today !!!! IshWitch got me something that I have been looking for....a talk through Boris. I have been looking for him for a while. I also got a robe, some extra material and plans on how to make a reaper.

Thanks IshWitch, thank you so much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scattered screams, that is a very awesome chandilier, is it home made. i just love it

dollylynn, that is a very well put together vampire kit. someone took a lot of time putting that together.

voodoo willy, you going to be able to post pictures?


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> scattered screams, that is a very awesome chandilier, is it home made. i just love it
> 
> dollylynn, that is a very well put together vampire kit. someone took a lot of time putting that together.
> 
> voodoo willy, you going to be able to post pictures?


I think I'll wait to post pics after I'm done building it.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Just checked the tracking and found out mine victim got theirs today, just minutes ago....

Just hope the same happens to me today...!

So the postal strike debate hasnt affected the posting so far...Fingers crossed...


Ruggerz


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

13mummy said:


> Wow some really good gifts here, love the vampire removal kit, and the skeleton chandaller. WOW!
> 
> Scattered Screams - what do you mean you can't have a haunt this year??


I been trying to go pro but the city has some off the wall rules. So I still do a yard haunt.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG I got home last night and had a big ole box waiting for me.. My daughter and I sat in the middle of the floor and oooo'd and ahhh'd over every package. I have officially been reaped.. it was like Halloweenmas at my house... 




























Thank you so much Tish, it was like you have known me forever. I love coffee so the coffee mug was perfect. I have been collecting Skull items for awhile now, so when I saw the towel, i was a kid in the candy store. Now the witch stuff, was by far the best. Thank you thank you thank you..


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Thank you so much Tish, it was like you have known me forever. I love coffee so the coffee mug was perfect. I have been collecting Skull items for awhile now, so when I saw the towel, i was a kid in the candy store. Now the witch stuff, was by far the best. Thank you thank you thank you..


You are very welcome!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice gift, yeah, everything was really nice, but i agree, that witch stuff was tops.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I feel dumb! I PM'd my reaper, but forgot to let everyone else know that I received my gift last Friday! Now, as soon as I find my stupid usb cord for my camera, I'll post picks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

can't wait to see what you got digs bugs girl


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW! What great stuff everyone has gotten so far, keep posting pics I am really enjoying seeing how everyone interpets what their victim will like. So far I think everyone has done a wonderful job. I feel like mine will be any day now Cant wait*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i can't wait with you spooky mama. wish it would get here already


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

WooooHooooo! I got reaped! Thank you Cinders! I got: the coolest western picture (a bunch of cowboys riding horses and 1 of the cowboys is a 3 D skeleton, complete with a lasso sign that says Happy Halloween), an awesome real looking vulture and 2 SpookyTown pieces. I got the Dead Cowboy Blues and the elm tree with the skulls. Everything was neatly wrapped in ToT bags and I got a really nice card too. I have always wanted a vulture to go with my western theme I usually do, and I absolutely love the picture. I don't know where she got it or how she came up with that idea, but it's now hanging in it's new year round place in my house. She did such a great job, I feel like she has known me for years. Thanks again Cinders! I will post pics as soon as I can. I'm trying tonight but I'm not that good at uploading them.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am going to try too! Thank you So much Terra, I absolutely love the tombstone!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booberrie, that picture is great, i love it. your reaper really did that up nice. i've never seen anything like it. that buzzard is pretty nice as well. you scored nicely

bethene, that is one dandy of a tombstone. is it very heavy? that is going to look great in your cemetary.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Just wanna say a big thanks to ruggerz!

Indeed it did come yesterday, if only their workforce was as reliable as their machines!

Some of this stuff is going to come in really handy, and that heart, that was the most interesting piece, what it is a heart of?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

BooBerrie, so glad you liked your gifts. When i found that picture I knew just what I was going to do with it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

omgdan, you going to be able to post pictures. and you got us real curious about that heart


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You are so welcome Bethene. Had a blast making it for you


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I think everyone has done a great job of picking out things personalized to their reaper. That western photo is great! And as always, terra's tombstone is amazing.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok people I am about to post pictures from my Secret Reaper gift...but before I do I suggest you all go and get some type of napkin or towel and prepare........to drool 
Below are a list of what I received and then pics:
A fabulous Glittered Skull Bust
Two Purple glittered spider candle holders with glittered dangling spiders all around
Purple votives that have a trim of silver glitter to go inside above mentioned candle holder
Two pumpkin spice Candles
An adorable pumpkin basket 
Two ice trays, one for skull cubes and one for pumpkin cubes
Two packets of orange Cocoa mix
Two packages of drink halloween labels for Coke or mixed drinks
A great purple witches sign I will use in my kitchen
Two adorable pot holders that have the cutest freakin skellies on them with pig tails
And last but not least....One of Rikki's pictures she does that I love. Its the Red and Black one with Alice in Wonderland...have to admit I screamed out loud and jumped up and down when I got that one

I would like to take this opportunity to thank my Fabulous Secret Reaper....Boo Berrie!*

The ice cube trays are not pictured because when my son saw them he immediately took them, filled them with juice and put them in the freezer


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

ooohhhh, lovin' those candleholders. Those mitts are really cute! We all received such great gifts. This has been so fun!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> Just wanna say a big thanks to ruggerz!
> 
> Indeed it did come yesterday, if only their workforce was as reliable as their machines!
> 
> Some of this stuff is going to come in really handy, and that heart, that was the most interesting piece, what it is a heart of?


Hey, No problem....

The heart is a pigs one....Not human, I hope.....

Thought the items would be useful....

Ruggerz


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey spooky mama, looks like the gift was worth waiting for. love the candles, rikkis picture, and those packets. everything is nice though


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I made out like a bandit and it really looks like everyone is enjoying their gifts. It's so neat to see all the pics - there are a lot of really creative people on this forum. 

Spookilicious Mama - I'm so glad you liked everything. I know it took a while to get to you (had you been my reapee last year I could have driven it to your house but you know how this whole cross-country thing is...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> I think I made out like a bandit and it really looks like everyone is enjoying their gifts. It's so neat to see all the pics - there are a lot of really creative people on this forum.
> 
> Spookilicious Mama - I'm so glad you liked everything. I know it took a while to get to you (had you been my reapee last year I could have driven it to your house but you know how this whole cross-country thing is...


*
OK see I thought you were in Florida and then when I received the package I saw Mt. Now it all makes sense. Either way thank you again so much I cant wait to start decorating *

*P.S. I love that new Avie of yours*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

voodoo willy said:


> Got reaped today !!!! IshWitch got me something that I have been looking for....a talk through Boris. I have been looking for him for a while. I also got a robe, some extra material and plans on how to make a reaper.
> 
> Thanks IshWitch, thank you so much.


You are so welcome!
I can't tell you how relieved I am that you like what I sent! 
I had such misgivings, saw all the stuff people were getting, was worried I hadn't sent "enough" and just plain thinking like a kid at Christmas (quantity of gifts, my kids still do it! LOL).
I am really happy that you like it! I love the Boris! He is a riot to play with! I will take one any time of the year and sit it in the room with the microbone next to the speaker and turn on the music or tv. Just fun to do! 

Him just sittin' there jawin' away! 
Try it, will give you a good chance to play with the voice settings. Especially fun with Motown tunes!
LOL

Val


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I got Reaped*

Okay, so I got reaped on Thursday, but it has been an incredibly trying couple of weeks so I haven't had a chance to post until now.

VooDoo Willy sent me these terrific trappings (and more stuff that isn't pictured):

















*Thank you so much VooDoo Willy!  You made my day!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool stuff crypt. those are 3 very nice gifts


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh wow - nice gifties Spookilicious mama and IslandCryptKeeper! I love the creepy fairy and the Alice print!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone else not got theirs yet.....?

Its like waiting for halloween.....eek> 

Cant wait....


Ruggerz


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i had recieved my reeper gift from malibuman a while back heres pics. Thank you!

[


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the bottle stickers. We used them last year and they are awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gift runs with vampires, i got labels from my reaper too. i have been having fun dressing up bottles


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I finally found my cord. Here's the pic:


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Niiiiice. Great haul, but I especially like the skull icebucket/bowl on the right!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

wow, thats an overload digbugsgirl! very nice


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I received my secret reaper gift last week when were out of town. It is an AWESOME HANDMADE HALLOWEEN KITTY, carved out of wood and painted with amazing details. Its awesome! I cant wait to show it to you...as soon as I find my darn camera cord! Leaving for Disney Wed, so if I dont get it on here before, certainly after!! Thanks so much landscapeman!!!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

ruggerz said:


> Anyone else not got theirs yet.....?
> 
> Its like waiting for halloween.....eek>
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting on mine too.....

The wait is killing me too! I keep checking every day when I hear the mailman pull up!


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish I could have been a part of all this! 
Everyone got great looking gifts! How cool that a group of people would do something nice like this for each other!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

digsbugs girl, that is a nice haul. hhmmmm, that ice bucket is sweet, but it goes nicely with the ice cube tray.

micheal myers i, can't wait to see your kitty. sounds way to cool.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm still waiting as well. 

Great gifts everybody!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I got reaped today....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/82332-ive-been-reaped.html#post734554


Thanks Mhooch


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

My Reaper reaped me BIG TIME!! I dont know who _____from _______ is yet, but hopefully someone will tell me....but buddy...youuuu ROCK!!!!! Its a pair of corpsed out Boris's that have been hacked I think, and I gotta know how ya did it pal! Its AWESOME!! I only WISH I knew how to upload a pic I took with my phone...I managed to send it to my computer and have it saved, but to insert an image here you apparently need an url...I have an urn, but thats not much help, and besides, its in use. ;D Thanks again...solid gift man! Love it!

_*Edited by Terra to maintain anonymity of reaper.*_


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

If you've got it on your computer, upload it to you album on here. Then copy and past the bottom code, "BB Code"


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

She has not shared with the group, but my reapee received my gift a couple weeks ago & sent me a very enthusiastic thank you message. I didn't think to take pictures of it before mailing so hopefylly she'll share.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

This secret reaper group idea is amazing!! Where did you guys sign up for that? I would have loved to participate!! 

~~I feel soo left out of the fun~~


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I almost forgot to post this, but I had to brag. I couldn't brag before my reapee got his gift, but now I can show everyone!
MsMeeple custom made me this secret reaper shipping label.








Customized shipping label to match my reapee's gift. So cool! Thanks again Meeps!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



Halloween Princess said:


> She has not shared with the group, but my reapee received my gift a couple weeks ago & sent me a very enthusiastic thank you message. I didn't think to take pictures of it before mailing so hopefylly she'll share.


i know how you feel, i didn't take a picture either and i hope my reapee shares as well. hey you guys, hint hint

wow! love what meeps did for you happy scientist. i was going to have her do one for me too but didn't get around to it. i think i'll have her do one for me for next year and put it in my saved file. i really like that and know what i will post. 

boo baby, just keep your eyes open around next aug and it will be in general halloween and be titled something like secret reaper sign up. this year a second group got going as well because so many were late in signing up for the first. it is real fun.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> boo baby, just keep your eyes open around next aug and it will be in general halloween and be titled something like secret reaper sign up. this year a second group got going as well because so many were late in signing up for the first. it is real fun.


Thanks for the info hallo...I will do that for sure.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> She has not shared with the group, but my reapee received my gift a couple weeks ago & sent me a very enthusiastic thank you message. I didn't think to take pictures of it before mailing so hopefylly she'll share.


I'm soooo sorry hun!! YES!! Halloween Princess was my reaper and I was sooooooo spolied!! 























































I received : Three magnets, some kewl socks, some webbing, a pumpkin bar of soap, a mummy shower gel, a huge candle, some candy corn in a candy corn shaped container, thr framed pictures of cemetary scenes (love it!), some sma ll skellies and some awesome home made Halloween cards. 

I was smiling ear to ear when I received my package. Sorry it took so long to take pics, I just took them today lol!

THANK YOU HALLOWEEN PRINCESS, YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a very nice present aby. the graveyard pictures really rock


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I know my reapee got their gifty, but has been busy and not on the boards much. Hope they liked the gift. 

(I also forgot to take pics before I shipped it  )


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I did get reaped but photos will have to wait until after Oct 15th. Too busy but Thanks for the gift it will work GREAT.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, those framed pictures of the tombstones are cool!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the tombstone pics!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I still haven't received anything!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ICKYVICKI said:


> I still haven't received anything!


Hope yours gets to you soon!

How many others are still missing gifts? That blows!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

terra and 13 ghosts, but i think bethene said all have been shipped now so they should be coming


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, here's the deal, as far as I know, every one has either shipped or will be shortly,(in one case), I think I figured out the IckiVicki situation, have contacted said reaper, to check on something(all I will say so to not give it away)have been in contact with others, (one gal moved and got behind, on had other problems, so as far as I know, while some will be late, all the reapers are present and accounted for.
If any one else has not received their gift, please contact me so we can get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I wonder if my victim got their gift yet??? if not I hope it comes really soon!! And i hope it's intact!!! didn't pack it too well!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Si-cotik, are you part of the 2nd reaper group?
I gotta get over there and see what every one there got! I love looking at he gifts


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

OOOPS!!! yes I am part of the 2nd group!!! Didn't pay attention to the headlines....SORRYYY!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh wow everyone has gotten such great gifts. Yay US!! Ok to 

Halloweenprincess should she get me next year for the 2010 Secret Reaper...WHAT??? It could happen Anyhoo, should Halloweenprincess get me next year....Ill just skip the likes and dislikes thread and you can just send me those great tombstone pics, you may want to make some now for next year....you know....just in case you get me.....................

Now what to send Bethene as a bribe to get her to give Halloweenprincess me as her victim.....hmmmmmm...Oh I know......Godiva Chocolates!! and possible cash*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh wow everyone has gotten such great gifts. Yay US!! Ok to
> 
> Halloweenprincess should she get me next year for the 2010 Secret Reaper...WHAT??? It could happen Anyhoo, should Halloweenprincess get me next year....Ill just skip the likes and dislikes thread and you can just send me those great tombstone pics, you may want to make some now for next year....you know....just in case you get me.....................
> 
> Now what to send Bethene as a bribe to get her to give Halloweenprincess me as her victim.....hmmmmmm...Oh I know......Godiva Chocolates!! and possible cash*


Hmm, apparently you liked them  I'll keep that in mind, just in case.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> THANK YOU HALLOWEEN PRINCESS, YOU ROCK!!!


Hehe, I ask for a picture & get 6. You are welcome again. I had so much fun putting it together for you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, spooki, you are on the right track with chocolate!! you can never go bad with chocolate!!(of course I can always use cash too! LOL!)


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanx for checking Bethene, I don't want to be a complainer or anything. I got to thinking, "what if someone sent something but I didn't receive it, and then they thought I didn't thank them for it, how embarrassing!" And I think I already know who is my Reaper too, i guessing his name starts with a "Si".


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you think?? Hmmm, I'm not telling


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, just to let everyone know, I have been contacted by every reaper, some gifts are still in transit , so every one haws shipped this yer (yeah) it is just a matter of everyone receiving their gifts! If you are one still waiting please contact me when it arrives!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay then, I'm camping out by the front door. Can't wait


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, got mine today!  Thank you Deathstate. Always wanted one of these and the skull is killer:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bethene said:


> well, just to let everyone know, I have been contacted by every reaper, some gifts are still in transit , so every one haws shipped this yer (yeah) it is just a matter of everyone receiving their gifts! If you are one still waiting please contact me when it arrives!


I just want to send a great big thanks to bethene for the tremendous organization. Excellent job staying on this.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes Bethene...*thank you.* This must have been a lot of work. Well done girl!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy Hell people! Stunning gifts! Absolutely amazing the ideas people come up with and the scores! Gorgeous everyone

Ok Bethene, I am still in the process of getting my secrect reapers parcel together, it's getting there, and my partner is patiently waiting for my call regarding info he requires from me, so we may be the stragglers but we'll get there. I do apologize, but as some members are aware, last Sunday evening I was jumped by some goones, took a bad tumble, Tequila helped or so I thought, didn't realize you're not suppose to drink when you have a severe concusion so it kinda delayed healing as I ended up collapsing, but then didn't realize until the Paramedics took me to the hosptial that I had also come down with a severe chest infection and flu bug, sooo now they're just monitoring me to make sure I don't have that damn HINI Virus, otherwise healing nicely from my other little adventure. All I know for sure at this point is that I feel like @!#%[email protected]# to put it mildly,lol. So please bare with me, I'll get it together ASAP, and call my partner soon...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear the Dutchess. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Halloween Princess, it's really not a biggy, just part of the hazard doing what I do, living where I am. Wether I like it or not, word got out and now the boys are out to take care of it, regardless of the fact that I stand on my own, and pissed them off by not telling them, they got the word from others who'd saw me, and so when they saw me they won't take no for an answer, I'm sure things will settle down. Now this flu bug on the other hand, that I seem to be losing my foothold on "at the moment" but I shall rise above it, so its all good


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Holy Hell is right Dutchess!!! Geeze Louise are you ok??? Freakin goons!! Well I hope you rest and might I suggest an apricot sour when you are more healed They always work for me,  Cant wait to see the rest of what people got and oh yes.....................................

HERES TO BETHENE FOR DOING AN EXCELLENT JOB WITH THIS YEARS REAPER!!! ALL HAIL BETHENE!!!!

Kisses girl you know I love ya!*


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

DoD.......OMG I hope you are feeling better. Holy crap we're not safe anywhere!! 

Thank you soooooo much Bethene for organizing this seacret reaper. They are sooo much fun!!!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Spookilious Mama & Mistress of the Abyss, ya I'll be fine. The injuries from the jumping are healing nicely, it's only the concsion that they say is gonna take a while to heal as it caused some cognitive issues that I have to be mindful of for awhile, but even the eyesight has finally returned to normal, so all's good And with all that's been happening to me lately with the B&E and all, I've learn't how to laugh at the insanity of it all, what else can one do. 

And yes, a huge Thank-You to Bethene for taking on such a huge undertaking, bless your spirit sweetie


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Dutchess, Dutchess, Dutchess...
WHAT do I always tell you?? 
"Play nice with the boys, Dutchess, no one likes a tom boy..."
What happens EVERY TIME?? Huh? Huh?
THEY get excited. YOU get excited.
Then you break your toys.
You turn up with more BODIES in the trunk and have this STORY about tequila and them attacking YOU and how we have to chop off the heads or they turn into zombies.
I wish OTHERS knew how HARD it is to chop off heads and do it neatly. Not like the movies at all.
Okay, the earth here in Ontario is a LITTLE less rocky then B.C. And we don't have the mountains to compete with burial space for your victims..but doggone it the swamps here in South Western Ontario are getting full. 
The Gambino Crime family called last night and said ENOUGH...find your own place to bury the guys you toss aside like so many beer cans at a kegger...one of them ROSE FROM THE SWAMP the other night and it scared the dickens out of Guido, their new torpedo. He put nine rounds into it before it stopped dead. The old mobsters laughed so hard at that they nearly bust a gut..which saved you THIS time, but THAT can't last FOREVER. Guido will be fine..he's at the Lovecraft Nerve Clinic...no, nothing about sex..the clinic for the victims of After Death Abuse...Yes, the young men like you...but we don't like the clean up.
So how many bodies to get rid of this time?? I trust they are drained of blood as usual...Can I at LEAST ask that they be wrapped individually? Think Big Mac.
Hygiene, dutchess...hygiene...
Okay, hope that laughter is the best medicine,hon. Take care.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

You know, Dutchess, on more MATURE reflection, I should APOLOGIZE for that post up above me.
I think, on reflection, you might, just might take it the wrong way.
You might think I was trying to poke fun, or make light of your situation, and THAT would be the furtherest thing from my mind.
I worry about you a lot, we got back a ways, and this has been "not-the-best" summer for either of us. Merely trying to make you laugh over a silly situation, that's all..
I got the idea you might take it the wrong way when you left that message with me. The one where you said you would get me and kick my tail.
Only you didn't use the word 'tail'.
It was further emphasized when your golum, Ludlow, kidnapped me, hung me by my ankles and left this typewriter for me to compose the apology you are reading now. 
Yes. That was a big clue.
I would never intentionally hurt you kid..
Now tell Ludlow to put the blow torch away and we can all laugh as my eyeballs go back into my head...


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

uncletor said:


> Dutchess, Dutchess, Dutchess...
> WHAT do I always tell you??
> "Play nice with the boys, Dutchess, no one likes a tom boy..."
> What happens EVERY TIME?? Huh? Huh?
> ...


What The Hell do you mean play nice! I never got a chance to play at all! Not a great deal of time to play when they wack you from behind, you fall, and they start kicking whatever is open and available, don't sound like I got any excitement out the deal at all. So, there's no bodies as of yet, although that may soon change. And leave my Jose alone, he was a faithful companion that evening. Now while I admit we do have a nice range of burial space left here in BC, they are fast becoming non-vacant. And Yes Lobo, I promise that next time I will wrap them tighter, I just thought you might enjoy the aroma of a fresh kill, but yes yes I know I must remember, you aren't no spring duckling anylonger and probably don't derive the same pleasures from well seasoned kill so I promise next time to wrap them up much more to your elder liking But I can't guarintee that you will get them all in one shipment, with the costs of S&H theses days I may have to break em up ok.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

uncletor said:


> You know, Dutchess, on more MATURE reflection, I should APOLOGIZE for that post up above me.
> I think, on reflection, you might, just might take it the wrong way.
> You might think I was trying to poke fun, or make light of your situation, and THAT would be the furtherest thing from my mind.
> I worry about you a lot, we got back a ways, and this has been "not-the-best" summer for either of us. Merely trying to make you laugh over a silly situation, that's all..
> ...





uncletor said:


> You know, Dutchess, on more MATURE reflection, I should APOLOGIZE for that post up above me.
> I think, on reflection, you might, just might take it the wrong way.
> You might think I was trying to poke fun, or make light of your situation, and THAT would be the furtherest thing from my mind.
> I worry about you a lot, we got back a ways, and this has been "not-the-best" summer for either of us. Merely trying to make you laugh over a silly situation, that's all..
> ...



Apology will have to be earned this time my darling Lobo. I'm sure golum, Ludlow mae that clear to you, we will discuss a peace offering at a later date. Be happy they left you anything at all, they could have just followed my orders of non compliance out, but I see you complied otherwise I'm sure you'd still be standing in the Iron Maiden "of course your vitals organs would have been spared my love" how else would I derive any pleasure if you're not left with any blood in you to interrogate, "I do have a hear you know, I just keep forgetting to leave it in the jar on my desk" too many damn things to remember! And nobody's been forced to read me thier eulogy while kneeling before an open grave before surrendering to the underworld. You know I can't stand to see em die to rapidly from shock, it losses all the fun. But you can make it up to me here soon, before I decide to take a trip up to the Ecsed Castle and take you with me and let you spend some time on the confession chair and think about unkindly thoughts to your Dutchess, I'd hate to think you'd force me into a postion of cutting your fingers off with red hot pincers now, geeze.
But yes I still love my darlin Lobo, just I guess I'll have to set you in your place a little next time we get together. So come prepared! And yes you & I go way back, we are bound together by a deep Connection that will last through eternity, and Yep that means I love ya a great deal, but yep, still gonna Kick your "tail"
^v^Truly Deep Hugz my Lobo^v^
DOD


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Uncletor, I know you care deeply for me and never meant to hurt me, it's all good, I could never be angry with ya, but doesn't mean I don't want to get you back for buggin me, it's gonna be way to much fun to get back at you

^v^Batty Hugz^v^


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you are welcome, every one, While it was time consuming, it was actually fun too, so will probably do it again next year, if no one minds. 
DOD, Oh my gosh, are you doing ok? how terrible, I hadn't hear before this, take care, hope you are healing nicely!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey bethie, thanks for doing the reaper gig this year. you did such a tremendous job!!!!!!!!!!! glad to hear you will be doing it again next year, i'll be seeing you there because:
1. entering the wish list
2. finding out who ones victum was
3. working up my gift
4. packaging and sending my gift
5. excited and waiting to see victums response [even if she never did post pictures]
6. seeing who else got who and what they reaped
7. the anticipation of receiving my own gift
8. and loving my gift 
Thanks bethie, i'd do it again. see everyone next year


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Bethene, thank you so much for organizing and doing all that hard work and follow-up. I'm so happy you want to organize for next year also. Big round of applause for Bethene!!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So Saturday I get up, not in a good mood because it is my weekend to work. 

But what is sitting on the kitchen table calling my name????

That's right: MY SECRET REAPER PACKAGE!!!!!

Instantly I start jumping up and down and laughing, screaming "I've been reaped, I've been reaped!!" This of course, causes the family to run in to see what the H-E-DOUBLE-HOCKEY-STICKS is going on .

I tear into the cleverly wrapped and very festive looking box and this is what I find:









So excited about the towels with my "logo" on them, as well as the candies, socks, scrapbook stickers, tealights (how did you know we had gone to all LED candles this year??)









MOST excited by the CD's...I have been looking for a copy of 'Vampyre' by Midnight Syndicate for lierally months, everyone was sold out!! 










And the bag of blood is PERFECT for my Vampire theme this year, you clever Secret Reaper!!










How perfect will this cameo be with my Vampire costume??? I will treasure it always, and think of you when I wear it.











THANK YOU SO MUCH MAGICKBEAN!!!

This means so much, especially from one of my oldest and dearest forum friends.

YOU ROCKED MY SOCKS OFF!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow hooch, you have been reaped. i love cameos, never saw one with a hand clasp before. that is awesome. the socks would do me no good. that one i call my daughter would swoop down on those if ungaurded for one blink of an eye and i would have to lay claim as she walked by wearing them. lol. i see she had your # with that twilight cd. i have midnight syndicate-vampires. got it from my reaper last year and really like it. you are going to have some good music there. you got really nice stuff. way to go magic bean.

all the gifts have been awesome. this has been so fun!

so is that everyone now? has everyone been reaped?


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*My Reapee Never Replied*

UPS said they delivered, but my reapee never posted excitement (or even feigned excitement) here. Sure would like feedback of any sort.

Oh well, I loved what I got and will no doubt participate next year.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a gift but do to the season and my feet surgery I have not posted pics yet. I posted this somewhere else but not sure if everyone saw it. I am confined to a wheelchair.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I am so, so glad you loved your package Mama Hooch! I only wish I had been able to buy more for you as I saw so much stuff I wanted to get you!!!  I was very excited to have you as my victim! 

I have still not received my parcel... there are more mail strikes on Thursday so I doubt I will get it in time for Halloween now


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lord grimly, sorry to hear of your pending illness. i hope things go well for you and you have a happy halloween


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooch, what great gifts, love the socks! wwhat a beautiful cameo too!! Magickbean, you did good,
I am so sorry that you didn t receive your gift, I saw the sipping receipt myself, a picture of it!! so it is coming some where,
Just one other person left who hasn't gotten their gift yet, and I thought it was supposed to be mailed. I am hoping this can be resolved


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

wow MammaHooch, Fantastic haul! Gotta love that bag of blood and MS Vampire CD. Magickbean really does rock doesn't she!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

LordGrimley, sorry to hear you had to have feet surgery, I hope you're up and back to yourself in no time ~Get well Soon~


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

bethene said:


> Hooch, what great gifts, love the socks! wwhat a beautiful cameo too!! Magickbean, you did good,
> I am so sorry that you didn t receive your gift, I saw the sipping receipt myself, a picture of it!! so it is coming some where,
> Just one other person left who hasn't gotten their gift yet, and I thought it was supposed to be mailed. I am hoping this can be resolved


Thanks Bethene, I have really enjoyed participating! As it was sent to the wrong address I don't think I will ever have a chance of receiving it  Please could you pm me the tracking number for the parcel and I will try calling around couriers to see if anyone has it? If it needs to be signed for and they try to deliver it to someone at 34a and it's a different building so it will most likely be rejected and sent back to the depot. *cries*


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I have been reaped! 

I will post pictures later, my computer isn't working, and I'm borrowing one right now, when I have mine back, I will most definitely post pix! 

I should have written down my reapers name right away though, you only put your name on the address label, and while I was gone last night, hubby cleaned and threw the box out. 

I got some wonderfully twisted Alice in Wonderland flowers, with faces in each flower, and a hand painted drink me box complete with tea leaves for a mad hatter's tea party.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, 13 ghosts, i am so happy for you. can't wait to see your pics. spooky mama got an alice picture from boo berrie by rikki that was pretty cool. can't wait to see your wicked flowers and box. 
magic, how did you come out on connecting with your package? hopefully good.
is that everyone now? i think we all were reaped. yipee, this was so fun.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Didn't receive mine sadly. Just checked the tracking and it said it was being returned to sender


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks to my Secret Reaper*

Well, my secret reaper helped me decorate one end of our living room based around a terrific hand painting of black crows (in silhouette) on an orange background. I then based the surrounding props based up "The Birds" movie.

Thank you my special reaper. Now that I understand how this gifting thing works, I look forward to making a better gift myself next year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dr. that is a very nice painting. i like how you played it up. and the placing of crows around really set a mood.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cool, I love the painting, and the room decorations, very nice, love the crows all over, the Birds is a great theme, I have always been creeped out by it!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Spiders and crows freak me out. I loved seeing all the pictures, and I was soooo jealous that I didn't join the first round, I'm in the Post Secret Reaper Group. A Fantastic idea.


----------

